# Netzwerk simulieren



## berger (19. Feb 2005)

Ich möchte java netzwerkprogrammierung erlernen. Nur hab ich das problem, dass ich kein LAN besitze. Darum wollte ich euch fragen ob es irgend ein tool gibt, dass ein netzwerk vorgaukelt?

danke im voraus!


----------



## foobar (19. Feb 2005)

Das macht doch schon das Loopbackdevice.

ping 127.0.0.1


----------



## 8ull23y3 (19. Feb 2005)

Kommt darauf an was du willst es gibt FTP-Server es gibt WEB-Server und einen klitzekleinen Java-Server zum lernen ist auch kein Problem zu schreiben.


----------

